# When to add 2nd brood box after split?



## nbstl68 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi,
I just recently did my 1st split of my 1st ever hive from last year. It was a 2 box hive. Both now have new queens just installed 5 days ago, (discussed a little in another thread I started). and both now have 9 fully drawn frames...Drawn foundation from last year....not necessarily all filled with brood and honey. 2 honey in each box and others are some comb and\or brood eggs or mostly empty it appeared.

I was told to start feeding them right away after the split. 
But I am not sure when should I add the new 2nd boxes to each so they can get to work on new foundation?
I have no more drawn comb frames since the bees are new to me last year. 
These boxes will both have 9 new pre-waxed plastic frames that will need to be drawn out.

When would I then add the super, (3rd box)? I don't think I want too much empty space too fast.
Let me know any thoughts or tips please!


----------



## twpaige (Mar 17, 2016)

The rule of thumb that I've always heard is when you've got 80 to 90 percent of the frames full of bees then you add a box.


----------



## COEngineer (Apr 30, 2018)

I did the exact same split. If the weather is warm (ie bees have no problem keeping the brood at the proper temp overnight), is there any reason not to add a box sooner than later? I am assuming the only reason you would not want empty space is if the cluster would have a hard time keeping the temperature high enough due to all the heat lost to the empty space in a new box.


----------



## nicklatech (May 19, 2017)

COEngineer said:


> I did the exact same split. If the weather is warm (ie bees have no problem keeping the brood at the proper temp overnight), is there any reason not to add a box sooner than later? I am assuming the only reason you would not want empty space is if the cluster would have a hard time keeping the temperature high enough due to all the heat lost to the empty space in a new box.


I make sure there are enough bees to protect the new area for adding a second full box. I will sometimes only put a few new frames up top in the new box if the need a little space to grow. You have to keep an eye on them because they will start to draw comb out lid if they run out of space with a partially full box on top, but its better than them swarming because they didnt have enough room.


----------

